# Crate Training a Rescue Dog



## helbatt (Aug 14, 2010)

We met Brody, a Beagle cross today. He is a year old and full of energy. We fell in love with him and he will become part of our family very soon. 

The rescue centre have advised us that he loves to chew, mainly shoes and toys but he is also good at opening cupboards and the fridge. They recommended using a crate when we are out.

As he is not a puppy, our first thought was "is he too old for this" ?. He has been in a shelter for a month now and we want to make things as comfortable as possible for him when he arrives home. 

Any comments on the cage and general settling would be much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

helbatt said:


> We met Brody, a Beagle cross today. He is a year old and full of energy. We fell in love with him and he will become part of our family very soon.
> 
> The rescue centre have advised us that he loves to chew, mainly shoes and toys but he is also good at opening cupboards and the fridge. They recommended using a crate when we are out.
> 
> ...


Am NOT a fan of crates myself! but I do have one, if we have a rescue do here I would normally put it up then - but find the only one that uses it is normally my old dog!

That said there are many that do use crates!
If I were you I would initially, encourage him to use the crate for his bed, I would not under any circumstances try to close the door until he completely accepted that the crate were 'his space' his bed if you like! then depending how that went I would maybe close the door (whilst you are in) for very short periods of time!

You could well find that the chewing ceases when he gets out of kennels! Engaging his brain in other directions could work wonders, i'e regular exercising, kongs etc!


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

chew proofing is alot like baby proofing your house there will always be something that gets it so put anything precious away. 

I often have rescues in and start as gently as possible with a crate normally I will pop it up at the end of the sofa and sleep there the first couple of nights so that if need be I can offer some support over night. I also use a baby monitor I've found they are less likely to be distressed if they can hear you and you can talk to them if they make a fuss. I usually feed the first meal in the crate something yummy like cooked chicken and rice and I don't use crates that I deem are too small.

The first crate I was told would be suitable for my Weimaraners as an adult male my cocker has when needed she can stand stretch her self out fully and move around with comfort, the Weimaraners have ones that are meant for adult male great danes again plenty of room to move about it and a comfy bed plus water. I find the ones that are meant for each breed too small and the dog finds it distressing. I wouldn't like to be all squished up.

I know they are meant to be used to stop dogs soiling in the house but getting them out often enough, using a key word and proper toilet training will do that.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey goodluck with your new dog.. I think crate training is an excellent idea.. And I beleive many dogs are kept in forever homes through this...


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

My dog was 6 months old when he came to us and didn't chew anything until he was left alone, then anything from shoes to carpets were fair game. This was obviously down to separation anxiety and after some research we decided to try a crate.

We knew from his previous owners that he not used one before but he was literally in it before I had finished putting it together. After that it was a simple matter of encouraging him to go in it as often as possible, including feeding him in there, until he was comfortable being in there with the door shut. The transformation was remarkable. I have waited outside the house and not heard a peep from him and often come back after he has been in there for a short while to find him asleep. 

Now just the mention of the word 'crate' sends him trotting off to his little palace and it has become his strongest and most reliable behaviour. Often when we are going out and he knows he is not coming, when I take the children to school for instance, he just takes himself off in there without even being told. He is only put in there when he is going to be left alone, so he understands what it means when he is told to go in, but he has learned that we always come back and that when we do we are happy to find him safe and not surrounded by bits of stuff that used to belong to us.

I know that many people are 'anti-crate' and they think it cruel to keep a dog locked up in a cage, but that is because they are looking at it from a human perspective and associating confinement with punishment. If the crate is introduced and used correctly then the dog most definitely does not see it this way. As long as you build a positive association with the dog being in the crate then he will see it as a place of refuge and security, where he can relax and be safe, out of harms way. Of course you can easily change this perception if you abuse it and use the crate as a form of punishment.

If I ever thought that my dog was not happy to go into his crate then I would stop using it, but the fact is that if he didn't like it, he would not volunteer the behaviour on his own or even respond so well to being told to go in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> My dog was 6 months old when he came to us and didn't chew anything until he was left alone, then anything from shoes to carpets were fair game. This was obviously down to separation anxiety and after some research we decided to try a crate.
> 
> We knew from his previous owners that he not used one before but he was literally in it before I had finished putting it together. After that it was a simple matter of encouraging him to go in it as often as possible, including feeding him in there, until he was comfortable being in there with the door shut. The transformation was remarkable. I have waited outside the house and not heard a peep from him and often come back after he has been in there for a short while to find him asleep.
> 
> ...


Great post, and in my view that is exactly how a crate SHOULD be used!:thumbup:
DT


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I`ve always had rescue dogs and have never used a crate. 
You see, the trouble is (IMO) putting a dog in a crate isn`t teaching him anything. It`s just putting the behaviour off for a bit. So to stop a dog chewing I`d do Swaps for toys, till he got to know what it`s OK to chew. And play with him to distract him. 
If he`s in kennels he`s probably chewing from boredom.


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

You can't do that all the time though. Its ok for during the day when your about then there is no need for a crate but when you go to sleep or need to pop out and can't take them with you if you don't have somewhere secure then it is a good idea. I've seen some great pictures of the damage a single dog did overnight to a foster carers kitchen, banisters, carpets, sofa and table it wouldn't have been funny if it had been mine but you have to give the dog credit for the amount of damage he was able to do in such a short time.

There are other benefits I'd crate train even if I didn't use them because any trip to the vets overnight is going to mean crating and you want a dog to be calm not distressed because of confinement. It also transfers to transport as well. I travel with mine alot and on occassion have had to use flightboxes again less stress if they are used to them.

If they are used correctly they are a great asset.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I`ve always had rescue dogs and have never used a crate.
> You see, the trouble is (IMO) putting a dog in a crate isn`t teaching him anything. It`s just putting the behaviour off for a bit. So to stop a dog chewing I`d do Swaps for toys, till he got to know what it`s OK to chew. And play with him to distract him.
> If he`s in kennels he`s probably chewing from boredom.


Putting a dog in a crate teaches him that he can feel safe and secure even when you are not there. It does not 'put off the behaviour' because the behaviour we are talking about, ie destructive chewing, is caused by the stress the animal experiences as a result of being left alone. The chewing is a symptom of the problem, remove the problem (the stress) and you remove the symptoms.



nfp20 said:


> You can't do that all the time though. Its ok for during the day when your about then there is no need for a crate but when you go to sleep or need to pop out and can't take them with you if you don't have somewhere secure then it is a good idea. I've seen some great pictures of the damage a single dog did overnight to a foster carers kitchen, banisters, carpets, sofa and table it wouldn't have been funny if it had been mine but you have to give the dog credit for the amount of damage he was able to do in such a short time.
> 
> There are other benefits I'd crate train even if I didn't use them because any trip to the vets overnight is going to mean crating and you want a dog to be calm not distressed because of confinement. It also transfers to transport as well. I travel with mine alot and on occassion have had to use flightboxes again less stress if they are used to them.
> 
> If they are used correctly they are a great asset.


All very good reasons for crate training and all perfectly true, but also consider the welfare of the dog, not only is he going to get himself into trouble when the owners come home (resulting in more stress for him and causing him to get even worse next time he is placed in the same situation) but there is also a very real risk of the dog getting himself hurt. Most homes are very dangerous places and contain a multitude of potentially fatal items for dogs to mess with. Would you leave a 3 year old toddler unsupervised in a kitchen with access to normal household chemicals, or electrical power leads for example?

I realise that crate training is not for everyone, but it worked for me and it made my dog a lot more calm and relaxed. I can now leave him alone safe in the knowledge that not only is he not going to be stressed or upset by the experience, but also that when I get back, both he and my possessions are still going to be in one piece.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

My current dog was 4 years old, over 50kg, not housetrained, resource guarder, never wore a collar or leash, fear aggressive toward humans and dogs, separation issues and number one priority was crate training - its never too late and done properly, is one of the most valualbe exercises to teach.

Here is a step by step on crate training: Calming Your Cerrrrraaaazzzzzy Canine: Crate for Calm « pawsitive dogs

And a fantastic clip of puppy's first crate training session, which should start on day 1: YouTube - Puppy's 1st crate training session: Clicker Training

And a handout on uses for your dog's crate: http://petcentral.yolasite.com/resources/Doggie Den.doc

Best of luck with Brody


----------



## helbatt (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your replies. 

We are now able to see the benefits of the crate and feel this is probably the way forward. 

Your opinions and information have been invaluable and thanks for the warm welcome you've given me to this forum. 

Helen 
:thumbup:


----------

